# Looking for a long-term rental in Gran Alacant



## xchaotic (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi folks.

I am posting this in a few places.
I am looking to rent for 12+ months a larger (2 or more bedrooms) apartment or a detached house in Gran Alacant area, ideally in Les Arenales del Sol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xchaotic said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I am posting this in a few places.
> I am looking to rent for 12+ months a larger (2 or more bedrooms) apartment or a detached house in Gran Alacant area, ideally in Les Arenales del Sol.




There are many properties out there to rent.. I was there only last week.


----------



## xchaotic (Aug 27, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are many properties out there to rent.. I was there only last week.


Plenty indeed, that's why I am hoping some of the owners might be online...


----------



## xchaotic (Aug 27, 2010)

One more thing. I am mostly looking at offers at fotocasa.es or via English speaking estate agents. I have found some ads in the local newspaper but without photos, map and a detailed description they seem a bit of waste of time. I also tried calling some of the numbers displayed on the balconies but they're usually holiday rentals. Have I exploited all the options? What would you recommend?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xchaotic said:


> One more thing. I am mostly looking at offers at fotocasa.es or via English speaking estate agents. I have found some ads in the local newspaper but without photos, map and a detailed description they seem a bit of waste of time. I also tried calling some of the numbers displayed on the balconies but they're usually holiday rentals. Have I exploited all the options? What would you recommend?


try Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com

the rental prices on there are usually realistic - at the moment though a lot of owners might still be hoping for last minute high-rent summer lets

we still have 2-3 weeks left of school holidays in this area


----------



## xchaotic (Aug 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> try Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com
> 
> the rental prices on there are usually realistic - at the moment though a lot of owners might still be hoping for last minute high-rent summer lets
> 
> we still have 2-3 weeks left of school holidays in this area


Thank you so much!

I am getting much better results than fotocasa and much easier to find geographically relevant results...


----------

